# 2018 Rose Bowl Georgia / Oklahoma



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Game day, boys and girls! Wanted to get the game thread started early, and by a Dawg. Hoping my Dawgs get the New Year started off right with a win over the Oklahoma Sooners today! It's after 3AM as of this posting, and I am ready to get it on right now!  

Start Time: 5 p.m. ET
Network: ESPN







Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2018)

roll tide


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS!  Whip dem Sooners!


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Jan 1, 2018)

Please keep them from playing that darn boomer sooner song.   Heard it way to many times while living in Nebraska.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Lets go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Somebody's excited go dawgs


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2018)

Go  dawgs... Sic-um!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Jan 1, 2018)

*re:*

Go Dawgs!  Let's get back to the Benz!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jan 1, 2018)

*Go Dawgs!!!*

It has been a great year, hopefully it continues today.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Happy new year and GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Woof woof!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Buford_Dawg said:


> It has been a great year, hopefully it continues today.



Well, today is a new year. Your great year ended yesterday!!! I know you pup fans are in a state of euforia and everything is spinning in your heads, but just saying!!!

Good luck to you pups today!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs just win!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck to all you pup fans!!!!

I picked Oklahoma in the pick-ems as I picked with my head (trying to win the thing) and not with my heart, but the team I hope wins it all is the pups!!!!


----------



## cramer (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

I am just so thankful that we have made it this far in CKS's second season. Winning the game today would be some great icing on the cake. I do think we are seeing a glimpse of what we will be. Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here we go Georgia. Here we go! 






clap. clap.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Pee on the Sooner wagon.


----------



## fredw (Jan 1, 2018)

Spent some time on the Sooners football forum this morning.  Those folks seem to think Georgia is going down to the Oklahoma team.  What gives with that??

I'd post a link to the forum but the language they use is a little more than forum rules permit.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## sea trout (Jan 1, 2018)

G-A  all the WAY!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go you Redcoats. Loud and Proud in the Rose Bowl parade. Made me proud!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2018)

Good luck Dawgs


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Go dawgs!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

fredw said:


> Spent some time on the Sooners football forum this morning.  Those folks seem to think Georgia is going down to the Oklahoma team.  What gives with that??
> 
> I'd post a link to the forum but the language they use is a little more than forum rules permit.
> 
> Go Dawgs!



I know, isn't that crazy!!!! I went to a UGA forum and they are all saying Oklahoma should win!!!!

What did you think you would find on a sooner site?


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I know, isn't that crazy!!!! I went to a UGA forum and they are all saying Oklahoma should win!!!!
> 
> What did you think you would find on a sooner site?



What are those Sooner fans thinking?


----------



## notnksnemor (Jan 1, 2018)

Hope everyone is healthy and on their A game on both sides.
No excuses, let's bash it out.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow! Y'all look ready too!  And once again, I am hearing the Dawg fans have turned out in huge numbers. Way to represent Dawgs! Hoping we turn the Rose Bowl into home field advantage for our boys!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Go USCe, LSU, the Barn, roll Tide and Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2018)

Looking down on the DAWGS


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS wishing Munson was calling this one!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs! Going to have to contain Baker or it will be a long game for my Dawgs.... Hit him hard fast and in a hurry!! Go Dawgs keep chopping!!!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Go DAWGS wishing Munson was calling this one!



Would be nice!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs gettin ready for kickoff


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Ready to Chop some wood Dawgs


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Almost time to get it on. 

Go Dawgs! 

Chomp, Chomp!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Watching pre game!!!! Let’s Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Corso picked the Sooners I feel much better!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Here we go Georgia. Here we GO!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

DAWG1419 said:


> Looking down on the DAWGS
> View attachment 922209



I love that man! I told him so.  So proud to know him.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Corso picked the Sooners I feel much better!



Did he? I was outside for a minute. He picked us this morning.  Don't matter, though. We gotta play the game.

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

I think Gary sinise was supposed to do the coin toss


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't think I wouldda gave Ga. the ball first after winning
the toss.


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Froms up


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> I think Gary sinise was supposed to do the coin toss



Yep. The ref started to call the Sooners Ohio state


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Need to settle down.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Let's go Mr Smith!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Let’s Go D!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Bring the SAVAGE!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Touchdown land thieves


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

This is what I was afraid of.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

SEC has sucked today, this bowl season. Need to change now!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh lawdy


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2018)

Very nice ou, very nice


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Hunker down Dawgs!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

No defense on the back end. If they don't do something different, we are looking at them scoring 60. We have know all year that was our weak link, We got to make up for that with some pressure on the QB.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Couple good runs!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Couple good runs!



Yep. Fromm should be eating up more clock though


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes sir!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

TD Georgia


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Now we gotta a game


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Course they may need more than 60 to win.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

We can’t swap TDs with them or we will lose. Need some stout D.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Well defenses are still on the bus.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

That's more like it.  Tied up.  All is OK back with the world again.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

All tied 7-7

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'll be honest, that opening drive had me a little nervous. That scoring drive looked really good. Get on the throttle and don't let up.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

That’s better


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Sooners are slick


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on D!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Dang


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Umm. Oklahoma can run the ball to


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

This is fixing to get REALLY UGLY.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Okies moving the ball too well.  Worries setting in again.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Our D can’t stop squat.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

is roquon  smith on the field?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Ouch, that hurt. 

OMG!  

That didn't take long to take the lead again. 

Sooners showing they're the real deal including their Heisman QB.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Georgia needs to get in Baker's face. Haven't been able to get to him yet. Now we need a long scoring drive here to let our D rest.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Don't know if Oklahoma can stop the pups but it's obvious this Dline might have been a little overrated!!! Mayfield has all day to throw and online opening big holes for rb.

Hopefully Kirby can get the D settled down because all this misdirection going to have that d worn out by half?

Ok pups, your turn!! This game gonna be fun.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

OSU was leading 10-6 with 2 minutes left in the third quarter and the D finally got gassed and they scored 4tds in a row. It's scary it's happening already in this game?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Fromm playing well so far.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Georgia marching


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

This ain’t gonna cut it.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

They really need to hunker down now


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Should I be nervouse?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

The pups gotta get a stop here!!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Man Mayfield delivers perfect passes.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh no, UGA O had no answer for the last score. 

Reminders of the 1st Dawgs season loss in 1st Auburn game creeping in.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

When is the Tiger's game?

This one is over.


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 1, 2018)

Rut rooh


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Going to be a long night Dawgs......


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> When is the Tiger's game?
> 
> This one is over.



Not sure how you can say that yet?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

OU scores here ballgame will be over before the half. UGA can’t tackle for anything and dline isn’t doing squat.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Tiger's play today?

This one is over.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

41 yard TD.  Need UGA D to stop 'em sometime soon to end the nightmares & offer up some hope for competing against OU.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> OU scores here ballgame will be over before the half. UGA can’t tackle for anything and dline isn’t doing squat.



Yep. This is embarrassing.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Tiger's play today?
> 
> This one is over.



 ok maybe your right!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yep. This is embarrassing.



I would love to know what kind of game planning we did for the last month. We seem slow, weak and out of alignment on every defensive play. I don’t think OU has had a play yet where there Oline wasn’t blocking at the second level.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs looking like a flat tire right now. We knew they would score, but we can't let them score that easy.

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Maybe Dawgs spent too much time at Disney Land instead of preparing for Oklahoma.


----------



## Barfolomew (Jan 1, 2018)

Lol, UGA D-line is severely overrated. UGA better get 7 on the next drive or its over.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

TD Dawgs!

Way to go, Sony!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Take that


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

deerbandit said:


> I would love to know what kind of game planning we did for the last month. We seem slow, weak and out of alignment on every defensive play. I don’t think OU has had a play yet where there Oline wasn’t blocking at the second level.



I gotta agree, Mayfield hasn't had to scramble yet? They are just running simple plays and blowing up the Dline.

Oh and nice run by the pups to try and hang in.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

75-yards UGA TD up the gut. 

Way to go Dawgs! 

Starting to believe once again. 

Thanks, we need that reassurance. 

2 TD's for Michel. 

Now, we're starting to answer back finally.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

Defense? anybody. Thought UGA would keep this from being track meet


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Errrr Mayfield


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Dominick Sanders couldn’t cover a high schooler today. They have picked on him every drive.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Has OU had an incomplete pass yet?


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

If the pups can get this 3rd down stop they are back in business!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

2 TD's for Anderson but starting to get to 'em & now sidelined with over 100-yards rushing.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

We need a stop right here. Hunker down you guys!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Moral victory.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, that's a start for the defense!! Lets see if they can build on it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Moral victory.



Lol I’ll take it....


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Signs of UGA D improving.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

24-14 Oklahoma

Dawgs finally got a sack and held them to a field goal. Hard to get a good pass rush due to him getting rid of the ball so quickly. Dawgs need to just keep on fighting.

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

brownceluse said:


> Lol I’ll take it....



Definitely!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

All right, let's run the ball down their throats here and score a TD!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Not a good series.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

UGA didn’t practice anything for a month I’m a firm believer.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Not a good punt. Fire Kirby Smart


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs got to get a turnover 
Soon


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Chubb!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Did kirby recruit any d backs?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

OU’s left tackle from Gwinnett holds on every downfield play.


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Dont care if we get beat 100-14, get Reggie Carter out of there.


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm very surprised at the lack of linebacker play by the dogs.   I thought UGA would smother OU because of Georgia's LB crew.  They have been non existent.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

There's roquan


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

little house on the prarie is on. nells was gonna spank nelly but harriet talked him out of it. he should have lit her rotten tail up.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

OU practiced during the past month!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Best trick play I've ever seen.


----------



## jmac7469 (Jan 1, 2018)

Utterly pathetic attempt at playing football by Georgia. That team should feel embarrassed so far.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Best trick play I've ever seen.



Made em look silly


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Rodriguo!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow. Impressive kick


----------



## macbeth (Jan 1, 2018)

Kirby looked kind of scared...he better not show that in the locker room.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Calm down guys this game win or lose is Icing on the Cake!!!!!!!

We can come back, we are 2 years into the CKS Era and already playing in the playoffs! !!!!!!!!!

Good times are ahead!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

macbeth said:


> Kirby looked kind of scared...he better not show that in the locker room.



That female reporter is kind of intimidating! She's as tall as the linemen.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

We’re lucky we’re only down by 14.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Calm down guys this game win or lose is Icing on the Cake!!!!!!!
> 
> We can come back, we are 2 years into the CKS Era and already playing in the playoffs! !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good times are ahead!



I agree


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

31-17 Oklahoma at the half. We're certainly not out of this thing yet. Just keep on pounding them, Dawgs!

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2018)

Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> That female reporter is kind of intimidating! She's as tall as the linemen.



Maria Taylor is also a Dawg!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> 31-17 Oklahoma at the half. We're certainly not out of this thing yet. Just keep on pounding them, Dawgs!
> 
> GO DAWGS!
> BEAT OKLAHOMA!



Your boys are about to get run out of the Rose Bowl.   OU will really open it up in the second half.  I was very surprised at that last kick off by OU.  Not sure why you would do that.   Great kick though


This game is going to get very ugly in the second half.   UGA is not built to stop that kind of offense


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Maria Taylor is also a Dawg!



Was she a b-baller?


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> Your boys are about to get run out of the Rose Bowl.   OU will really open it up in the second half.  I was very surprised at that last kick off by OU.  Not sure why you would do that.   Great kick though
> 
> 
> This game is going to get very ugly in the second half.   UGA is not built to stop that kind of offense



If it was a better kick,  it would have worked out.  You squib there imo. Don't give anyone a chance to take it back.  Happens too much


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Volley


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 1, 2018)

We’ve got em right where we want em


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Ga has run 28 plays to OU's 40. Ga has held the ball for 13:32 min. Oklahoma 16:28. Dawgs aren't doing what they set out to do. If this continues it's going to get real ugly


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> If it was a better kick,  it would have worked out.  You squib there imo. Don't give anyone a chance to take it back.  Happens too much



No way.  That nerd has a good leg.  Just kick it deep and make Baker go 75 in 6 seconds.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.



Yeah well, we beat the snot out of you Voltards so you got no room to talk. We’re going to beat the snot out of y’all again next year too so we got something to look forward to. So do you. Namely getting the snot beat out of you by the Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Was she a b-baller?



Volleyball and basketball from 2005-2009. I had to look that up, but knew she played basketball at UGA.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> We’re lucky we’re only down by 14.



^^^
This
If we don’t start getting some pressure on Mayfield this is not going to end well for us. Gotta start holding some blocks as well. The OU O-linemen are getting into our secondary way too easy.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

FootLongDawg said:


> Volley



Volley and bball


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

This game is going to get very ugly in the second half.   UGA is not built to stop that kind of offense[/QUOTE]

I agree, I knew going into this game, that they would pick our secondary to pieces, gonna take Kirby a couple of years to get that defensive backfield the way he wants it. I have no doubt he will get there. Just glad we are playing in the game. Nobody gave us any chance of being here.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Volleyball and basketball from 2005-2009. I had to look that up, but knew she played basketball at UGA.



I looked it up also.


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 1, 2018)

That RPO is straight killing us.  OU is for real.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yeah well, we beat the snot out of you Voltards so you got no room to talk. We’re going to beat the snot out of y’all again next year too so we got something to look forward to. So do you. Namely getting the snot beat out of you by the Dawgs.



Come on.  Thats a cop out.  Has nothing to do with this game


I hate to say it but OU is way better than UGA right now.   And Kirby needs to stop being cute on offense and let those 5* backs run up and down the field.  No need to throw the ball against OU


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Yeah well, we beat the snot out of you Voltards so you got no room to talk. We’re going to beat the snot out of y’all again next year too so we got something to look forward to. So do you. Namely getting the snot beat out of you by the Dawgs.



You tell him, elfiii! And he can go watch his "Life Champions" dvds with all the rest of them booger and banjo pickin', moonshine drinking, inbred hillbillies!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

We need a stop to start the 3rd and a td on our possession.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Volleyball and basketball from 2005-2009. I had to look that up, but knew she played basketball at UGA.



Believe she played basketball while Kirby was playing football at UGA. I may be wrong.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

actual quote from a dawg friend of mine just now:

"I didn't realize Oklahoma was this good"  

He has to be a member here


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> No way.  That nerd has a good leg.  Just kick it deep and make Baker go 75 in 6 seconds.



Spots you are a good guy, but no matter how this game turns out we won the SEC and yall lost to UCF.


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2018)

Would love to see a pick or fumble recovery to start the 3rd.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> Your boys are about to get run out of the Rose Bowl.   OU will really open it up in the second half.  I was very surprised at that last kick off by OU.  Not sure why you would do that.   Great kick though



The Oklahoma coach phoned a friend on what to do and he called mark richt


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.



I don't believe, I would open my mouth if I had just finished up that embarrassing thing yall called a season. Not only do you not have a dog in this fight, you don't even have a dog.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Spots you are a good guy, but no matter how this game turns out we won the SEC and yall lost to UCF.



And y'all lost to the team that got beat by UCF


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> This game is going to get very ugly in the second half.   UGA is not built to stop that kind of offense



I agree, I knew going into this game, that they would pick our secondary to pieces, gonna take Kirby a couple of years to get that defensive backfield the way he wants it. I have no doubt he will get there. Just glad we are playing in the game. Nobody gave us any chance of being here.[/QUOTE]
He's a defensive genius.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> Come on.  Thats a cop out.  Has nothing to do with this game
> 
> 
> I hate to say it but OU is way better than UGA right now.   And Kirby needs to stop being cute on offense and let those 5* backs run up and down the field.  No need to throw the ball against OU



Yep. Do this to eat more clock. Best way to beat mayfield is to keep him on the bench


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.



Brick by brick baby...... that's the way the vowels go to bowl games...... oh wait that's right they didnt.......


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Believe she played basketball while Kirby was playing football at UGA. I may be wrong.



She was at UGA long after Kirby. https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Maria_Taylor_(analyst)

Hoping we get it going in the second half. And I hope Herbstriet leaves so I don't have to listen to him.

GO DAWGS!
BEAT OKLAHOMA!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Throwback said:


> And y'all lost to the team that got beat by UCF



Oh wait ....... and yall lost to the Dawgs..... see how that works.......lol


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Good stop


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Oh wait ....... and yall lost to the Dawgs..... see how that works.......lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

The pups need to put this in the endzone on this drive.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

I hate Voltards almost as much as I hate gaytors


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Good stop



Now we need a td.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Spots you are a good guy, but no matter how this game turns out we won the SEC and yall lost to UCF.



I see that nothing has changed on this board.  A lot of you guys still can't talk college football...


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

If I quit watching the Dawgs will make a come back and go to the NC. 

Y'all want me to change channels?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Chub.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

So much for eating up the clock


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't understand why they don't pound them with their running game, just like that.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Just as I scripted it!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Now we need a td.



How bout that?


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

jeff c. said:


> if i quit watching the dawgs will make a come back and go to the nc.
> 
> Y'all want me to change channels?



yes


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Chubb for 50-yards & a TD! 

Only 1 score difference now. 

Much better Dawgs.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Good job pups!!! I got faith in you!!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

That's the Dawgs I was expecting to see


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Dang. This looks like a completely different team


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Defense Dawgs defense. That's what I'm talking bout!


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2018)

Now that’s Dawg football!!!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

The run and D, that's what got you there.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> That's the Dawgs I was expecting to see



I thought you changed the channel?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

New game at the moment.  This is the team we were expecting. Hope they continue to play this way.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

A bunch of pup fans left this thread early? Come on back and help us root your team on to victory!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Finally a spark from the defense. Why didn’t Hardman catch the punt?


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2018)

This is what I expected from the dog's defense.  They were playing to contain Mayfield in the 1st half.  They are going to go after him this half.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Georgia needs to keep running the ball.  They are moving it good and it keeps OU offense on the sideline


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

We could screw up a wet dream!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

You can't run sideways and pick up 3rd downs


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Awesome punt coverage.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Guaranteed they move the spot to the 3 yard line.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Looking like UGA made the right adjustments at halftime. 

At least we're beating 'em in the 2nd half so far.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> I thought you changed the channel?



I'm eatin black eyed peas instead.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

skool ball draw plays look like slow motion.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Looking like UGA made the right adjustments at halftime.



It’s early. We’re still deep in the woods.


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> I don't believe, I would open my mouth if I had just finished up that embarrassing thing yall called a season. Not only do you not have a dog in this fight, you don't even have a dog.



This is between UGA and Ou, has nothing to do with UT. Btw, UT still owns UGA


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

The Dawgs are in the house now


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Boom! D getting a push finally.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Thank god for Tyler Clark!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> It’s early. We’re still deep in the woods.



At least it's only 1-score deep in the woods. 

Baker Mayfield's sickness may leave him lacking endurance in the 2nd half, especially towards the end. 

UGA only needed 1-play & 11-seconds for their last TD.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Dang


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Go D!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Bout time


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

We have got to get a Touchdown on this drive. A long drive would be good also.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> This is between UGA and Ou, has nothing to do with UT. Btw, UT still owns UGA



Put the crack pipe down Nasty. You have smoked too much now.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

GATA!! punish mayfield!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> I'm eatin black eyed peas instead.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At least it's only 1-score deep in the woods.
> 
> Baker Mayfield's sickness may leave him lacking endurance in the 2nd half, especially towards the end.



Maybe he will get hurt.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Put the crack pipe down Nasty. You have smoked too much now.



Again this is coming from the last place team in the sec east.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

That was dirty.  Come on.  Keep it clean


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

We about to do da DAWG


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

C'mon pups, tie this thing up.


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Told ya


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

We are going to miss him!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Massive hole in the oline


----------



## kingfish (Jan 1, 2018)

Man what a game.  C'mon Dawgs.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

New ballgame!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my. Dawgs looking good


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> At least it's only 1-score deep in the woods.
> 
> Baker Mayfield's sickness may leave him lacking endurance in the 2nd half, especially towards the end.
> 
> *UGA only needed 1-play & 11-seconds for their last TD.*






elfiii said:


> Maybe he will get hurt.



Hope we don't need to go to that extreme. 

Whoa, Michel goes for 38-yards & his 3rd TD! 

Tied up!!!

Woo hoo!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Now it’s a ball game.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

mguthrie said:


> Oh my. Dawgs looking good



Doing what they should've done since the opening kickoff. That's WHO they are.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Hope we don't need to go to that extreme. :



He’s arrogant. I can’t stand arrogant people.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Fromm has a lot more football IQ than Eason. The kid is the real deal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs win the 3rd Qtr. & still winning the 2nd Half. 

Nice turn for the better.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Have Chubb and Michel reached the yardage needed to be whatever duo?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on dawgs! Baker mayfield been talking bad about your mama! Get him!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Good job pups climbing back in this thing!!!

Should be a great 4th quarter!!!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> He’s arrogant. I can’t stand arrogant people.



Yep, not a fan of arrogance either but there's ways to help motivate change. Dawgs serving him up some humble pie & D is getting to 'em finally & regularly.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on dawgs! Put mayfield on his back! I want him to describe what the sky looks like in pasedena


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Tournover!!!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Mayfield getting rattled!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

Int!!


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

2nd half more like I anticipated


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh yeah stold it


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2018)

I should have waited to start trash talking.  I cursed them.  Happened in the SECCG too


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Booyah!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs on top!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Td!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs go ahead by a TD! 

Way to chomp on 'em men. 

Feeling much better now, but no need to let up but step on it even more. 

New ballgame folks.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Savage all the way baby!!!


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> I should have waited to start trash talking.  I cursed them.  Happened in the SECCG too



Just take some more trash to your own dumpster fire....


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

We need to keep the pedal down on Defense.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

bullgator said:


> Mayfield getting rattled!



Give him a break. He's sick


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs Over the hype of Baker Mayfield


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2018)

Go dawgs!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Mayfield don’t look so confident now. He got a Dawg in his facexhe ain’t never seen before.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Love to see the Dawgs go up by 14 here on this possession


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Long TD drive needed right here.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Pound'em


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Let's get another TD now and put the heisman on his butt!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Kirby's teams don't quit!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Crush ‘em Dawgs. Take no prisoners.


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2018)

Let’s Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Throttle down, that was stupid!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Should have done the toss sweep to Swift.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Mayfield don’t look so confident now. He got a Dawg in his facexhe ain’t never seen before.



Yep and a knee in his ribs.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Good friendly competition in the UGA backfield. 

S. Michel	-142 yards, 2 TD, Longest 75

N. Chubb	- 141 yards, 1 TD, Longest 50 

Sic 'em Dawgs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Dawgs special teams have played lights out today


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Kirby did a much better job of halftime adjustments.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Kirby's teams don't quit!



He is right in there coaching that defense


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on d hold them here.


----------



## jbird1 (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> Yep and a knee in his ribs.


Took a page out of Nick Fairley's book.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> Yep and a knee in his ribs.



That was for his arrogance.

If we lose we gave it all we had and we didn’t quit. I’m proud to be a Bulldawg.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Good friendly competition in the UGA backfield.
> 
> S. Michel	-142 yards, 2 TD, Longest 75
> 
> ...



They needed 280 + combined yards to reach tandem status of something?  Have they done it?


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

How the heck can they not see the left tackle holding?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> They needed 280 + combined yards to reach tandem status of something?  Have they done it?



Only thing I'm recently seeing is the stat below, but I'll double check past posts to see what we can dig up. 





> Oklahoma has been outscored 42-0 in the second half of its two CFP appearances, according to ESPN Stats & Info.





Ouch! OU TD, too close for comfort now & again.  Whatta close ballgame.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

I’ll say it again their LT can’t play without holding. I’m not talking about minor holding either, he is literally pulling the jersey off the pads.


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

quit pressuring the punk. get in his face he's  a chump


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

They let Mayfield get back in a rythem. 
The pups have to get something on this next drive.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Another interesting stat . . . 





> Georgia has stormed back from a 17-point deficit to take a 38-31 lead early in the fourth quarter. The largest deficit overcome to win the Rose Bowl is 15 points; USC rallied from a 42-27 deficit to beat Penn State 52-49 last year.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> They needed 280 + combined yards to reach tandem status of something?  Have they done it?



Here you go . . . 





> Sony Michel's two-yard run with 10:10 left in the 3rd quarter *gave Michel and Nick Chubb 8,194 combined career rushing yards, passing SMU's* Eric Dickerson and Craig James (8,193) for the most by a pair of teammates in FBS history.


----------



## macbeth (Jan 1, 2018)

Baker *******g Mayfield is a baller for sure. Got to run it down their throats now.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

I know what a Bulldog is.

I know what a sooner dog is.

What is a "regular" "Sooner"?

What do they use as a mascot?


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

That sucked.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Just go down!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Unreal.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

No, say it ain't so! 

Fumble, turnover, 46-yard run & another OU TD to take the lead.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

BornToHuntAndFish said:


> Here you go . . .



Thank you!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Can we rally one more time?


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Thank you!



Glad you were keeping track & expecting the record breaking moment.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Plenty of time left


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Need a big 1st


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Sucked big time


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Just lost on that three and out.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Ballgame!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Need another turnover & score with 5-minutes left. 

Down to 3.5-min. remaining.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Here’s the ball game right here.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Lots of time left.   Oklahoma tryied to play ball control.  It is not their game.  They should have just run their normal offense


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Gut check time & decent field position.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Makes me sick for Sony


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Man the presure is on


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

This has got to be brutal on you pup fans!!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

They just won’t quit.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Getting closer to scoring & need that TD.

TouchDown! 

Need eXtra Pt. to tie. Good!  

Tied up again!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

TD Chubb!!!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

This is a Big12 game!!!LOL


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Come on D get a turnover!


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

scored too fast


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> TD Chubb!!!!!



How is your heart holding up?


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> This is a Big12 game!!!LOL



Great game.  Glad I don't have a team in it.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> How is your heart holding up?



H22 holding his.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

UGA backfield also tied with 2 TD's & adding more yards to the tandem running record.

S. Michel	-151 yards, 2 TD, Longest 75

N. Chubb	- 144 yards, 2 TD, Longest 50 





Bama & Clemson game start delayed to 9pm.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Getting close to FG range


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

What a game!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Here we go! Come on DAWGS!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Getting our money's worth on a fine close game. 

OT!

OMG! 

Didn't see this coming in the 1st Half.


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

Man o man!!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

I'm starting to like skool ball.

Got some crazy rulz' tho.


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

And the team that Buck said had no business in this game takes it to overtime. Wonder what we would have done if we had some business in it.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Best game of the year. Come on dawgs! Hunker down baby!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Aside from the fumble ga played a perfect 2nd half. Not sure if they can win it in OT though


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m watching the game and text BkW but it was on here. Lols
Exciting game.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Don’t like our chances.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Seriously screwed up rulz'


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Stupid playing calling! How do you not catch that?


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> And the team that Buck said had no business in this game takes it to overtime. Wonder what we would have done if we had some business in it.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Can't let 'em get a TD.

C'mon UGA "D".


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Really


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Roquan!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Wsy to stick em


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

I feel a shank here for OU.    Not a gimme


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Here we go again. Oh my


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Hold them to a FG again defense, lets do this!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Seriously screwed up rules.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

I don't care who you are, this is good football.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Survived the 1st OT, time to take it to 'em in 2nd OT.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Double overtime. What a game.


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> Seriously screwed up rulz'



Both teams get a chance unlike the pros.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

75 years since we've been here


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Both teams get a chance unlike the pros.



Why don't they kick off?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Hunker down one more time you guys!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Even the announcers saw those two holds.


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

So if they score here will Ga get another shot?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)




----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Dang


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> So if they score here will Ga get another shot?



Yes.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Roquan!!!


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Toe yo toe


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Blocked!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

After 2nd ot forced to go for 2pt conversion.


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

UGA blocks FG! 

1st & 10 for UGA. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

what a spirited contest


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

Well, look a there.


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

That block was YUGE


----------



## hopper (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh baby


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my


----------



## walukabuck (Jan 1, 2018)

yes go home heisman punk


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Go dawgs!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats guys


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.





LanierSpots said:


> Your boys are about to get run out of the Rose Bowl.   OU will really open it up in the second half.  I was very surprised at that last kick off by OU.  Not sure why you would do that.   Great kick though
> This game is going to get very ugly in the second half.   UGA is not built to stop that kind of offense




What is your predictions for the Clemson/Bama game??

Oh please please please, tell us more about y'alls great football knowledge ole wise ones!


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

UGA TD & Win!

Going to Championship game!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Awesomeness!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 1, 2018)

We going!!! 54 48. And Georgia broke all kinds of Rose Bowl records.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

NC here we come!


----------



## Resica (Jan 1, 2018)

Woo hoo!! What a game!!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 1, 2018)

Gotta love the Heisman jinx


----------



## tcward (Jan 1, 2018)

Yes! Yes! Yes! Clemson here we come!!


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 1, 2018)

I’m in monteagle Tennessee and they where cheering for Ga.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Keep on choppin.......Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## LanierSpots (Jan 1, 2018)

Duff said:


> What is your predictions for the Clemson/Bama game??
> 
> Oh please please please, tell us more about y'alls great football knowledge ole wise ones!



You kinda waited didn't you.  LOL

Nice win.  One more to go


----------



## BuckNasty83 (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats pups


----------



## weagle (Jan 1, 2018)

Great game Bulldogs.  2nd half was what I expected from the get go.  Way to pull it together and put it away.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

That’s what you call magic.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jan 1, 2018)

What a game. I don’t know what to say. Just amazing.


----------



## egomaniac247 (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow what a game.  So proud of UGA....man those boys didn't quit.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 1, 2018)

Heck of a game
Goooooo DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> That’s what you call magic.



What a game!!!! Go Dawgs my brother!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Oh my, this is unbelievable. Who thought we could do this, who dreamed we would come back from 17 and kick them with a hob nail boot, who knew Lorenzo would block that kick and Fromm would run it in. Kirby for president.


----------



## Mike81 (Jan 1, 2018)

Go dawgs!!!! Win it all!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Dang what a game!!!!÷


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Roll Tide!!!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Jan 1, 2018)

If any of my neighbors were asleep, they ain't now.

Just. Plain. Awesome!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> NC here we come!



NC??


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Jan 1, 2018)

Great UGA win for the record books. 

Glad they won't have to play UCF. 

Hope they make they're own luck again & earn it again in the next & final NC game.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.



Go back into hiding now little vowel ........ we finished the drill tonight!


----------



## GAGE (Jan 1, 2018)

I love my Dawgs!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Oh my, this is unbelievable. Who thought we could do this, who dreamed we would come back from 17 and kick them with a hob nail boot, who knew Lorenzo would block that kick and Fromm would run it in. Kirby for president.



Boss. It was Sony from the wild dog


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Glad Sony was the one made the winning TD after the fumble. He would have seen that in his dreams for years if they had lost.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2018)

How many prognosticators said you can't win a shootout with Oklahoma?  GOOOOOOOO DAWGS!!!


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Oh my, this is unbelievable. Who thought we could do this, who dreamed we would come back from 17 and kick them with a hob nail boot, who knew Lorenzo would block that kick and Fromm would run it in. Kirby for president.



It wasn't Fromm who run it in


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Anyone else hear Munson say "RUN SONY" on that last run?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Go back into hiding now little vowel ........ we finished the drill tonight!



Poor guy!!! He’s going to hate it when Pruitt goes on a 2 week drunk


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2018)

LanierSpots said:


> You kinda waited didn't you.  LOL
> 
> Nice win.  One more to go



I know you're a good football fan. Just poking. 

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 1, 2018)

Proud of this bulldog team they kept fighting and never gave up,D stepped up big time in the second half.


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Black eyed peas, baby!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats dawg fans !!!  Bring it home !!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

And collards


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Go you not playoff caliber Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Jeff C. said:


> Black eyed peas, baby!



Put em on next Monday's menu!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

And thanks to all you guys giving us congrats.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats pup fans!!!! Well earned win!!!!

Seemed a lot of you lost faith way to early but I hung in there for the ones that Did! You can thank me later!!!


----------



## Coenen (Jan 1, 2018)

Unbelievable game.

I went to the bathroom when OU lined up for the FG, and was ABSOLUTELY SURE my friends were messing with me when they started shouting about a miss. Unreal

It's a celebration!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 1, 2018)

Congrats Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

10-0Bama


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 1, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> Congrats pup fans!!!! Well earned win!!!!
> 
> Seemed a lot of you lost faith way to early but I hung in there for the ones that Did! You can thank me later!!!



Way to hang, Snook!


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2018)

BEST FOOTBALL GAME EVER


----------



## oops1 (Jan 1, 2018)

Great game.. Congrats.. Dawgs


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

My and my sons and Grandsons will all be hoarse tomorrow. Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Oh my, this is unbelievable. Who thought we could do this, who dreamed we would come back from 17 and kick them with a hob nail boot, who knew Lorenzo would block that kick and Fromm would run it in. Kirby for president.



Munson just broke another chair in Heaven Bo$$.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Just saying


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 1, 2018)

Wow... Still trying to take this one in.. Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Omg! HOW 'BOUT THEM DAWGS! Praise Jesus! And halelulya, or however you spell it! 







They better not even try to use the excuse that Faker Mayfield was sick! He played his butt off and was running around earlier flapping his arms like a fool after they scored! What a chump!

Dawgs headed back to the Benz to play for the national championship!

Championships! Let's...
GO DAWGS!
NEXT!


----------



## Jeff C. (Jan 1, 2018)

Big7 said:


> NC??



National Championship


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

I am just now realizing that Michele ran for that last TD and not Fromm.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Many thanks to all the Woodys Sports forum homers that hung with us. I’ll root for your teams on every game but 1!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Munson just broke another chair in Heaven Bo$$.



A steel iron chair. Property gonna get destroyed in Pasedena tonight.


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 1, 2018)

And it was asked earlier in the thread what a boomer sooner was, I borrowed this on another forum...

The phrase "Boomer Sooner" refers to the Land Run of 1889, in which the land around the modern university was settled. Boomers were people who campaigned for the lands to be opened (or tried to enter the lands) before passage of the Indian Appropriations Act of 1889. Sooners were land thieves who settled before the lands were officially opened, giving them an unfair advantage on finding, fencing, and claiming farm land. If the charge of early entry was proven, they would lose their claimed land.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> Way to hang, Snook!



Just can't stand how Mayfield acts and was hoping like crazy somehow UGA could find A way!!! I like the pups anyway, as I've said here for years.

Again, awesome job by those young men hanging in there.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Sooners played a great game and have nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Many thanks to all the Woodys Sports forum homers that hung with us. I’ll root for your teams on every game but 1!



I'm gonna hold you to it!!!

I truly am happy for you guys!!! Just go finish it next week!!!!


----------



## HermanMerman (Jan 1, 2018)

Gooooooo Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Sooners played a great game and have nothing to be ashamed of.



This ^^^

What a great game that will not soon be forgotten. Hats off to OU, they are legit and if they don't have a big letdown at QB they should be right back in the mix next year.

GO DAWGS!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Celebration under way in Adairville Ky.


----------



## Duff (Jan 1, 2018)

Hats off to the zebras too. Well officiated game. Hardly knew they were there. Called the obvious stuff and let the petty stuff go. Let them play ball.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

That was a heck of a game, boys and girls! I didn't get to enjoy it till it was over though. My heart was pounding the last few minutes of the game after we got behind. Good gracious, that was brutal! I stayed out of here because we were doing too good for me to come in here and run my mouth. Didn't want to jinx us! LOL

And yes, Sony certainly made up for his fumble that led to Oklahoma going ahead. Glad he was the one to win it for us.

And let's not forget that crucial 55 yard field goal by Rodrigo Blankenship. Goggles came through tonight too!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

Madsnooker said:


> I'm gonna hold you to it!!!!



For you no problem Snook. You’re a gentleman and a scholar.


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 1, 2018)

congrats doggies


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Sooners played a great game and have nothing to be ashamed of.



We were tested by fire. I don’t like Mayfield but the Sooners played their hearts out and have no reason to hang their heads.

“It is well war is so terrible, lest we should come to love it too much.” Marse Robert


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 1, 2018)

elfiii said:


> For you no problem Snook. You’re a gentleman and a scholar.



Your words are to kind!!!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs.  Never thought I'd see it this year.  I hope Blankenship took time to give Faker Hayfield a good throat slash after the game.  Ears are ringing from hollering.  Been sick for over 10  days and have not even been out of the house until today.  Lost 14 pounds, but UGA is there one game away from a NC so I will gladly take it.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

A lot of class shown in this thread! Proud to be a Dawg tonight!!


----------



## dwhee87 (Jan 1, 2018)

Awesome game. Dawgs certainly made the needed adjustments at the half and came out on fire. Pretty sure my daughter will be hoarse tomorrow.

Now, time to buckle down and get ready for the next game. After this barn burner, I can't imagine what the next one will be like.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Go DAWGS!! I can't be more proud and for you voltards and barn burners go suck it! We are better than you and we proved it!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

Those Oklahoma football forums are a seriously fun read right now!   

Man, I am still pumped! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## FootLongDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Man..I still cant believe we won that game.  The offsides to give them that first down.  The blocked kick. Sony redeeming himself.  There were so many times in that game I thought we were sunk. I know for myself and plenty of you, if you were told before the game, OU is gonna hang 48 on the Dawgs, you would have never dreamed a victory.  I am so drained I feel like I played in the game.  Great to be an old Dawg.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Is it possible to give all the players a personal assistant between now and the NC? That way they don’t do anything stupid.


----------



## antharper (Jan 1, 2018)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Go DAWGS!! I can't be more proud and for you voltards and barn burners go suck it! We are better than you and we proved it!



Well said !!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

Man o man. What a game, I still can't believe we won...... I know we did but it's how we did it, come from behind and then block the FG and we were able to run the wild Dawg and have it work......


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Those Oklahoma football forums are a seriously fun read right now!
> 
> Man, I am still pumped!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Yeah they are ready to fire the coach, blaming the squib kick etc.


----------



## Slingblade (Jan 1, 2018)

egomaniac247 said:


> Wow what a game.  So proud of UGA....man those boys didn't quit.



Great to see Kirby get rid of the "Rollover" mindset of the CMR days.


----------



## deerbandit (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Those Oklahoma football forums are a seriously fun read right now!
> 
> Man, I am still pumped!
> 
> GO DAWGS!



Man you weren’t joking I could spend all night on some of those. Claiming it was a calculated cheap shot on Baker and we broke his ribs.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Those Oklahoma football forums are a seriously fun read right now!
> 
> Man, I am still pumped!
> 
> GO DAWGS!




I have never, never seen fans more butt hurt than those on the Sooner forums tonight.  Bitter pill for them to swallow!  And I LOVE it!


----------



## lbzdually (Jan 1, 2018)

Fromm's block was the one that freed Michel.


----------



## poohbear (Jan 1, 2018)

Just seen Fakers interview and he was in tears. So sad


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2018)

Silver Britches said:


> Those Oklahoma football forums are a seriously fun read right now!
> 
> Man, I am still pumped!
> 
> GO DAWGS!




I agree. They’re eating each other alive on land thieves.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 1, 2018)

Fromm is gamer
I’ve seen it in Houston Co
I’m a Northside WR guy and I’ve said all summer he would push Eason for the job 
Proud of his play


----------



## toolmkr20 (Jan 1, 2018)

Fromm definitely is a baller. Can’t wait to see how well he transitions into an experienced sophomore QB.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

2018 will be a special year!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 1, 2018)

Twiggbuster said:


> Fromm is gamer
> I’ve seen it in Houston Co
> I’m a Northside WR guy and I’ve said all summer he would push Eason for the job
> Proud of his play



Who's Eason?


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> 2018 will be a special year!



 You know it’s so.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Think, I might sit up all night enjoying this win. the best game since Belue to Scott.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Think, I might sit up all night enjoying this win. the best game since Belue to Scott.



Bless you, Dawg! You enjoy it, bro! This was a heck of a win for us! And I couldn't sleep last night, and gonna have a heck of a time getting to sleep tonight! I started this game thread after 3 this morning! LOL 

Dang football games! 

GO DAWGS!
NEXT!


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 1, 2018)

Go Dawgs headed home to try and win a NC!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Gonna be sec against sec in the natty!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Jan 1, 2018)

Dilly dilly


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 1, 2018)

<blockquote class="twitter-tweet" data-lang="en"><p lang="en" dir="ltr">BAKER MAYFIELD TO THE PIT OF MISERY!! DILLY DILLY!!! pic.twitter.com/hNBSk6GsQb</p>— &#55356;&#57145;Kylo Ben&#55356;&#57145; (@blahblahbln) January 2, 2018</blockquote>
<script async src="https://platform.twitter.com/widgets.js" charset="utf-8"></script>

LOL


----------



## elfiii (Jan 1, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Think, I might sit up all night enjoying this win. the best game since Belue to Scott.



Amen Bo$$. This one is sweet.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 1, 2018)

Been a long time since 1982 and I believe Dough Flutie beating us after a good game, in which we were leading late.


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 1, 2018)

What a special game!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2018)

How sweet it is! https://www.dawgnation.com/football...chels-game-winning-touchdown-will-give-chills

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 2, 2018)

If I am not mistaken,  the last time UGA won a NC, Clemson won it the next year. Didn't Clemson win it last year? Could it be a reversal? Just thinking out loud.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2018)

fishnguy said:


> If I am not mistaken,  the last time UGA won a NC, Clemson won it the next year. Didn't Clemson win it last year? Could it be a reversal? Just thinking out loud.



That's right.  I didn't even think about that. Now we gotta just win the next one for the role reversal. 

GO DAWGS!
BEAT BAMA!


----------



## EJC (Jan 2, 2018)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Big7 (Jan 2, 2018)

Ok.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

BuckNasty83 said:


> Y'all are getting out coached, out played, and out worked. Beside 2 busted plays by OUs defense,  the Dawgs haven't done nothing.  I said it awhile back.  This is not a playoff caliber team.



Nope. It's a National Championship caliber team!


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 2, 2018)

Rose Bowl done ... now its time to get ready and whip the Tide!  Go DAWGS!


----------



## Rick Alexander (Jan 2, 2018)

*Should be interesting*

with Smart looking right across the field at his old coach for the NC so soon after leaving AL.  I like our chances but it ain't going to be a high scoring shootout this time I don't believe.

I have to admit I wasn't a fan of firing Reich but boy does that seem like a stroke of genius now.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> Nope. It's a National Championship caliber team!



That poor guy! It sucks being a vol!!!


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2018)

NC game wont even be close.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> I have never, never seen fans more butt hurt than those on the Sooner forums tonight.  Bitter pill for them to swallow!  And I LOVE it!



They're still at it this morning too.

They are some trashy fans.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> They're still at it this morning too.
> 
> They are some trashy fans.



The polar opposite of Slayer...wait, now I am lost..


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> The polar opposite of Slayer...wait, now I am lost..



I'm not calling for anyone's "firing".. I'm just reminding folks about "ALL" the trash they talked all season and before..


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> The polar opposite of Slayer...wait, now I am lost..



Almost. I think Slayer's timing is like 5 degrees before top dead center.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> They're still at it this morning too.
> 
> They are some trashy fans.



The best I've seen is the conspiracy theory that the game (or season) was rigged to send Georgia to play for the NC in the new Mercedes Benz stadium in Atlanta.


----------



## joepuppy (Jan 2, 2018)

Congrats to the Dawgs. That was a great game. Saban is 12-0 against his former assistants, I hope UGA can change that. Good luck next week!!


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Almost. I think Slayer's timing is like 5 degrees before top dead center.



Can you imagine being in the house with him last night? I bet his wife was glad to see him out the door...


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> The best I've seen is the conspiracy theory that the game (or season) was rigged to send Georgia to play for the NC in the new Mercedes Benz stadium in Atlanta.



I wonder how they rigged us beating Oklahoma?


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Can you imagine being in the house with him last night? I bet his wife was glad to see him out the door...



And with the 1 feeling I have left.. I almost shed a tear..


----------



## Matthew6 (Jan 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> Can you imagine being in the house with him last night? I bet his wife was glad to see him out the door...



yes...... she was.


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And with the 1 feeling I have left.. I almost shed a tear..



You mean like the one you "almost" shed every time you think about the current state of TN "football"???!!!!

We REALLY need a "Trainwreck" emoji here


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Now I can start worrying about how bad Bamer gonna beat us. My kid were laughing at me after the game. I said it was over after we loss the toss.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> And with the 1 feeling I have left.. I almost shed a tear..


I have been trying like hades all morning long to find someplace to travel to, just to get the heck out of this house. The witch is driving me insane..!!


----------



## ddgarcia (Jan 2, 2018)

Patriot44 said:


> I have been trying like hades all morning long to find someplace to travel to, just to get the heck out of this house. The witch is driving me insane..!!



Well next time your hunt'n deers and stubmle upon a Gingerbread House you don't stop for a quick bite?


----------



## Unicoidawg (Jan 2, 2018)

Man that was one heck of a game. We went crazy when Sony scored there at the end. Gonna be a heck of a game come Monday. I put in for a vacation day back when the playoff rankings came out and from the looks of the scheduling program this morning that was a wise decision.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man that was one heck of a game. We went crazy when Sony scored there at the end. Gonna be a heck of a game come Monday. I put in for a vacation day back when the playoff rankings came out and from the looks of the scheduling program this morning that was a wise decision.



Or Panasonic as my kids call him...


----------



## Woody's Janitor (Jan 2, 2018)

I live in SW Oklahoma and my wife is a Sooner fan. We knew that we could not watch the game together. I had to quit watching in the first quarter because of my overwhelming emotions and I could not stand the fact that I would still be living in OK if OU beat the dawgs. I've been catching heck from everybody. Sooner fans suck!!!!! My Okie wife finally talked me into watching the game in the closing minutes of the 4th quarter. I'm glad she did! It was so nice to wake up and hearing the gnashing of teeth from the butt hurt Okie fans. My wife is not happy but she has grown to love the Dawgs. She went with me to the ND game and was hooked. She even says that Georgia Fans dress better than the OU fans. Go Dawgs! I am so happy about getting the middle finger when they see my Georgia stuff on my truck!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 2, 2018)

Woody's Janitor said:


> I am so happy about getting the middle finger when they see my Georgia stuff on my truck!





Love it!


----------



## Resica (Jan 2, 2018)

Unicoidawg said:


> Man that was one heck of a game. We went crazy when Sony scored there at the end. Gonna be a heck of a game come Monday. I put in for a vacation day back when the playoff rankings came out and from the looks of the scheduling program this morning that was a wise decision.



Let's hope it is!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Now I can start worrying about how bad Bamer gonna beat us. My kid were laughing at me after the game. I said it was over after we loss the toss.



You and me bofe but I made it to halftime. I wasn't going to watch the second half because I knew they were going to hang 70 on us. But then Chubb blasted 50 yds for a TD on our first possession in the 3rd Qtr and I sat back down in front of the TV again and the Bulldawg tractor beam grabbed me and reeled me in.

Darth Saban is a different story. Don't like our chances against him.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Darth Saban is a different story. Don't like our chances against him.



Ga will horsewhip Bama. Mark it down


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga will horsewhip Bama. Mark it down



Don't know bout all that SSthug.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> Ga will horsewhip Bama. Mark it down



Nope. I don't believe we will be doing any horsewhipping on Bama. I hope we can compete and if we can I hope we get a chance to win the game. I'm not looking for anything else.


----------



## Patriot44 (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Darth Saban is a different story. Don't like our chances against him.



I am still reeling from my Tigers not showing up last night. The one thing about Bamastan is that they show up to play EVERY game with the taste of blood in their mouths. I coach my sons baseball team and there are weekends when I know it is not going to happen simply by watching their warmups. That was Clemson last night.

I like Georgia's tempo going in!


----------



## Oldstick (Jan 2, 2018)

I'm happy as it is.  I never would have dreamed the Dawgs would be sitting where they are now, with a Freshman QB coming in after an injury in the first game of the season.  Kudos, to all the Dawgs, offense, defense, the coaches, and especially to Jake, from our home county.  Win or lose, they done good this year, with what looks like a bright future.

I notices one commentator said Warner Robins was an Atlanta suburb.  80 miles away, you would think that is ridiculous, but judging from the population maps and the traffic, it is becoming the truth unfortunately.


----------



## SpotandStalk (Jan 2, 2018)

John Cooper said:


> Don't know bout all that SSthug.





elfiii said:


> Nope. I don't believe we will be doing any horsewhipping on Bama. I hope we can compete and if we can I hope we get a chance to win the game. I'm not looking for anything else.



I know yall dont want to jinx your boys and all you want to do is win by 1 but Ga is about to put it on Bama.

Years of being little brother, playing for a natty in their home state, and they are on a roll. 
31-17 Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 2, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know yall dont want to jinx your boys and all you want to do is win by 1 but Ga is about to put it on Bama.
> 
> Years of being little brother, playing for a natty in their home state, and they are on a roll.
> 31-17 Dawgs



You know, I pray you're right. 

I truly do like our chances against Bama. I am impressed with what I seen out of my Dawgs yesterday against Oklahoma. We'll find out on Monday night!

Championships! Let's...

GO DAWGS!
BEAT ALABAMA!


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 2, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Darth Saban is a different story. Don't like our chances against him.





elfiii said:


> Nope. I don't believe we will be doing any horsewhipping on Bama. I hope we can compete and if we can I hope we get a chance to win the game. I'm not looking for anything else.





Oldstick said:


> I'm happy as it is.  I never would have dreamed the Dawgs would be sitting where they are now, with a Freshman QB coming in after an injury in the first game of the season.  Kudos, to all the Dawgs, offense, defense, the coaches, and especially to Jake, from our home county.  Win or lose, they done good this year, with what looks like a bright future.



I'll take this, that and another side of that ^^^ GO DAWGS LEAVING IT ALL ON THE FIELD COME MONDAY! 

Win, lose or draw, in my opinion I've seen enough from this staff, the players and the new culture to know we can compete and execute at the highest level


----------



## MudDucker (Jan 3, 2018)

elfiii said:


> Nope. I don't believe we will be doing any horsewhipping on Bama. I hope we can compete and if we can I hope we get a chance to win the game. I'm not looking for anything else.



The Natty is all going to come down to how well our O line does against bammer's D line.  Bammer's D line looked wide open against Clemson.  I have my doubts, but Ol' Sam is the master of O line misdirection.  I think our D stacks up pretty well with their O as long as we do a better job of stopping the run.  We had to spread too thin up front to protect the back side against Baker, but bammer isn't that good at the long ball.

Go DAWGS!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Jan 3, 2018)

CamoDawg85 said:


> Win, lose or draw, in my opinion I've seen enough from this staff, the players and the new culture to know we can compete and execute at the highest level



^^this^^..

I want to win Monday night but to see what is happening right now in just year 2, I'm licking my chops at how well we are going to be down the road. And with the level of recruiting Kirby is doing, we are going to enjoy it for quite some time!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 3, 2018)

Long live the DAWGS !


----------



## CamoDawg85 (Jan 3, 2018)

Browning Slayer said:


> ^^this^^..
> 
> I want to win Monday night but to see what is happening right now in just year 2, I'm licking my chops at how well we are going to be down the road. And with the level of recruiting Kirby is doing, we are going to enjoy it for quite some time!



Yessir Slayer, yessir! 

Now GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Jan 3, 2018)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 3, 2018)

Oklahoma's Rose Bowl Hype video! The singer sings "hold on" throughout the video. I am guessing they weren't confident that they could "hold on" to a lead against us!


----------



## RinggoldGa (Jan 4, 2018)

Was there live and in person.  Can't begin to put into words what it was like.  Never been on a bigger emotional roller coaster.  

Dawgs were loud and proud though.  Hope that came through on TV.


----------



## 49tandc (Jan 4, 2018)

Congrats Dawgs...  I hope you win  against bammer (and this from the father of a UF player!).

49T&C


----------



## king killer delete (Jan 4, 2018)

Best football game i have seen in a while.


----------



## elfiii (Jan 4, 2018)

SpotandStalk said:


> I know yall dont want to jinx your boys and all you want to do is win by 1 but Ga is about to put it on Bama.
> 
> Years of being little brother, playing for a natty in their home state, and they are on a roll.
> 31-17 Dawgs



Hope you're right Spot.



MudDucker said:


> The Natty is all going to come down to how well our O line does against bammer's D line.  Bammer's D line looked wide open against Clemson.  I have my doubts, but Ol' Sam is the master of O line misdirection.  I think our D stacks up pretty well with their O as long as we do a better job of stopping the run.  We had to spread too thin up front to protect the back side against Baker, but bammer isn't that good at the long ball.
> 
> Go DAWGS!



It's the LOS that worries me on both sides of the ball. Bama has size, speed and depth. They are like a Pez dispenser. They just keep popping 5 stars out. If somebody gets hurt they just plug the next guy in and don't skip a beat. Clemson couldn't hang with them. I'm not sure we can either. If we can't bust some holes open on O and get a good push on D it's going to be a long night watching our Dawgs getting ground down into the dirt.

No Saban asst. coach has ever beaten Saban. The only thing that can beat Saban is Saban. Or so it would seem. Smart may be the one who can and there is no doubt our guys are up for it with something to prove to themselves and so far they have never quit.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 4, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> Now I can start worrying about how bad Bamer gonna beat us. My kid were laughing at me after the game. I said it was over after we loss the toss.



That's just it, we lost the toss and were getting thoroughly whipped with Okie getting the ball after the half, too. But our coaches made some nice adjustments and we won. 
Its UGA's season to win it all.


----------



## MCBUCK (Jan 4, 2018)

I'll just leave this right here


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2018)

That picture to me, portrays the fight in the Dawg.


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 5, 2018)

RinggoldGa said:


> Was there live and in person.  Can't begin to put into words what it was like.  Never been on a bigger emotional roller coaster.
> 
> Dawgs were loud and proud though.  Hope that came through on TV.



It did believe me! Hurt my ears when the field goal was blocked!!! Dawgs were rocking the place!!


----------



## elfiii (Jan 5, 2018)

KyDawg said:


> That picture to me, portrays the fight in the Dawg.



Yep. These Dawgs this year got a deep supply of fight.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 17, 2019)

Replay is on ESPN Chubb just scored to start the second half


----------

